# God bless/rest his soul - But not may he rest in peace



## Благо

Привет всем:

(Last one today, I don't want to abuse anyone's patience )

Как сказать по-Русски?: "God bless/rest his soul", as when you mention someone who died ("I remember when John - God bless his soul - told me once...")

большое спасибо


----------



## LilianaB

Царство ему небесное.


----------



## morzh

Благо said:


> Привет всем:
> 
> (Last one today, I don't want to abuse anyone's patience )
> 
> Как сказать по-Русски?: "God bless/rest his soul", as when you mention someone who died ("I remember when John - God bless his soul - told me once...")
> 
> 
> большое спасибо



God rest his soul - Упокой его душу, Господи.
God bless his soul - Благослови его Господь (about living). Благослови его душу, Господи (about deceased).


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> Царство ему небесное.



There are generally two rules:

1. You look for the phrase with the same meaning, that also has a similar content.
2. If such phrase is not available, then you look for the one with the similar meaning, but with unmatching content.

Yours is number 2. First you should for number 1.


----------



## LilianaB

That's what they say about people who died, so I think this will be the more common phrase. They also say: Господи помилуй


----------



## Maroseika

The most common saying when mentioning somebody dead is "царство ему небесное".
The other two variants are too bookish, I can hardly imagine it in real speech.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> The common saying when mentioning somebody dead is "царство ему небесное".



The common saying - yes, but there is an exact analog, and neither one is number 1 saying, so in this case the closer match should be used.

"May he rest in peace" also exists. And is also quite common.


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> That's what they say about people who died, so I think this will be the more common phrase. They also say: Господи помилуй



Господи помилуй - Lord have mercy. It is not a common phrase for a person who died.


----------



## LilianaB

It can be used at a funeral as well.


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> It can be used at a funeral as well.



"Мои соболезнования" can also be used during funeral - does it mean the same?


----------



## LilianaB

And when people make a toast to a dead person, they say:помянем.


----------



## Explorer41

As the variants suggested by *morzh* are more bookish, they are not used just as a mere formula of courtesy -- they always bear a meaning and one may use one of them only when he intentionally wants to glorify a person (or even if he actually asks the God to bless a soul of a person - if he does believe in God). And yes, they are literal but very beautiful matches of the phrases you, *Благо*, writed.

When one wants just to make an act of courtesy without paying too much attention to it, s|he uses the expression suggested by *LilianaB*: "И Катерина Николаевна, царство ей небесное, варила варенья каждое лето по двадцать трёхлитровых банок - так что пятнадцать сделать, я думаю, вполне можно".

I don't know though how the english phrases are used.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> The common saying - yes, but there is an exact analog, and neither one is number 1 saying, so in this case the closer match should be used.
> 
> "May he rest in peace" also exists. And is also quite common.



Let me remind you the question:

"...as when you mention someone who died ("I remember when John - God bless his soul - told me once...")".


Absolutely 100% analog is царство ему небесное as in:
А вот помнишь, как с Иванычем-то, царство ему небесное, на рыбалку ездили?

Or you prefer покойся он с миром in this context? Or maybe упокой, господи, его душу?


----------



## Explorer41

Maroseika said:


> The most common saying when mentioning somebody dead is "царство ему небесное".
> The other two variants are too bookish, I can hardly imagine it in real speech.


No, why? They are just used in other contexts.
"Вот помню, Ваня сказал мне однажды -- умный был человек, благослави его душу, Господи -- что продать металлолом не то же, что продать машину".


----------



## Maroseika

Explorer41 said:


> No, why? They are just used in other contexts.
> "Вот помню, Ваня сказал мне однажды -- умный был человек, благослови его душу, Господи -- что продать металлолом не то же, что продать машину".



As a joke it's all right. But in real life this would be nothing but an oxymoron even if you would say помилуй его душу, Господи.
As for благослови его душу, I strongly doubt this can be said about a dead person - let the faithfull correct me, if I'm wrong.


----------



## morzh

"Да благословит Господь его душу" говорится обычно о мертвых, и обычно в переводах иностранных речей/текстов.
It is a very typical passage in English, for instance.

"Your father, God bless his soul, would get up at 5 in the morning every day 'til the end of his life". - "Твой отец, да благословит его душу Господь, вставал в 5 утра каждый день до самого конца жизни".

When Russians speak, they would normally (in speech) say "царствие ему небесное".
In books about the older times one would probably find both  this and "Упокой, Господи, его душу".


----------



## Благо

Благослови вас всех за ваши ответы 


And while we're at it, a toast:  За них кого не с нами


----------



## Explorer41

Maroseika said:


> As a joke it's all right. But in real life this would be nothing but an oxymoron even if you would say помилуй его душу, Господи.
> As for благослови его душу, I strongly doubt this can be said about a dead person - let the faithfull correct me, if I'm wrong.


And how would you glorify a dead person in real speech? I mean, intentionally glorify, not just to fulfill requirements of politeness when mentioning his name?


Благо said:


> And while we're at it, a toast: За них кого не с нами


"Syntax error at line 1. No output produced, halting"  "За тех, кто не с нами"


----------



## Maroseika

Explorer41 said:


> And how would you glorify a dead person in real speech? I mean, intentionally glorify, not just to fulfill requirements of politeness when mentioning his name?



Let me remind you the initial question:

"...as when you mention someone who died ("I remember when John - God bless his soul - told me once...")".


But anyway, благослови его душу sounds weird even if said about alive. Спасибо, господи, его (грешную) душу sounds natural about a dead.


----------



## Maroseika

Благо said:


> Благослови вас всех за ваши ответы


This saying is not used without бог or господь (благослови вас бог).


----------



## Благо

Explorer41 said:


> "Syntax error at line 1. No output produced, halting"  "За тех, кто не с нами"



Damn! I'll blame it on the vodka  (вольшое спасибо)


----------



## LilianaB

Благо said:


> Благослови вас всех за ваши ответы
> 
> 
> And while we're at it, a toast:  За них кого не с нами


----------



## LilianaB

I think you may use this if somebody is at sea, except you change it a little bit.  You can also say: земпя ему пухом, and for the people at sea: за тех кто в море. Your phrase does not sound like anything people would say about a deceased person.


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> I think you may use this if somebody is at sea, except you change it a little bit.  You can also say: земпя ему пухом, and for the people at sea: за тех кто в море. Your phrase does not sound like anything people would say about a deceased person.



If in fact dead persons are meant, the toast would be за тех, кого уже нет с нами.


----------



## LilianaB

за тех, кого *уже, *​this one small word makes a big difference.


----------



## Explorer41

Maroseika said:


> If in fact dead persons are meant, the toast would be за тех, кого уже нет с нами.


Ох... По-моему, "те, кто не с нами" -- вполне естественное выражение, чтобы обозначить умерших (правда, не в любой фразе). Разумеется, это справедливо для контекста, дающего хотя бы малую толику информации, позволяющей восстановить значение именно таким образом. Если разговор будет идти об ушедших в плавание моряках, то выражение будет обозначать моряков... Хотя останется немного трагическим и несколько странным -- ассоциация с мёртвыми всё равно будет порождаться. Во всяком случае, у меня.

Что касается тостов, то не знаю... Мне тост "за тех, кто не с нами" представляется совершенно естественным и логичным в отношении умерших, но, может быть, есть какие-то традиции, касающиеся именно тостов, о которых мне ничего неизвестно. Вот так -- если Ваше возражение справедливо, то оно, конечно, относится больше к внешнем традициям и правилам, чем к логике языка, и, соответственно, очень изменчиво в зависимости от конкретного общества носителей языка.

PS: пожалуй, да, соглашусь с *morzh *, моё чувство меня обмануло   . Обнаружил это, когда попытался привести пример, не связанный с тостами. Прошу прощения. Действительно, "уже" гораздо чаще требуется, чем нет -- в том числе и в формулировке "кого с нами нет", звучащей лучше. Контрпример -- "Подумал о тех, кто по-прежнему с нами; подумал и о тех, кого с нами нет."; но здесь "уже" подразумевается.


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> Ох... По-моему, "те, кто не с нами" -- вполне естественное выражение, чтобы обозначить умерших (правда, не в любой фразе). Разумеется, это справедливо для контекста, дающего хотя бы малую толику информации, позволяющей восстановить значение именно таким образом. Если разговор будет идти об ушедших в плавание моряках, то выражение будет обозначать моряков... Хотя останется немного трагическим и несколько странным -- ассоциация с мёртвыми всё равно будет порождаться. Во всяком случае, у меня.
> 
> Что касается тостов, то не знаю... Мне тост "за тех, кто не с нами" представляется совершенно естественным и логичным в отношении умерших, но, может быть, есть какие-то традиции, касающиеся именно тостов, о которых мне ничего неизвестно. Вот так -- если Ваше возражение справедливо, то оно, конечно, относится больше к внешнем традициям и правилам, чем к логике языка, и, соответственно, очень изменчиво в зависимости от конкретного общества носителей языка.





"За тех, кто УЖЕ не с нами" - да, такое слыхал. Без "уже" - нет не слыхал; "те, кто не с нами" в русском, вообще-то, означает противника, или неразделяющих наши взгляды. "Те, кто не с нами - те против нас".

"За тех, кого нет среди нас" - вот это, насколько я знаю, почти что стандарт для "умерших".


----------



## Благо

Ok, so it's then "За тех, кто УЖЕ не с нами". I thought this was (minus my grammatical errors, of course) a somewhat standard toast. I heard it's usually the third toast in any party or celebration, particularly if there are former soldiers that lost comrades (in Afghanistan, etc.). I'm happy to see that most of you must be quite young


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> This saying is not used without бог or господь (благослови вас бог).



Possibly a calque from English (or maybe Spanish - don't know). It may be used without God/Lord.


----------



## LilianaB

I knew somebody from Afghanistan, and he would say simply: за пацанов


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> I knew somebody from Afghanistan, and he would say simply: за пацанов



It is not universal. It is strictly theirs.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree. You need context for that to be understood.


----------



## uranium238

> God bless/rest his soul - But not may he rest in peace 

О раскаявшихся грешниках
Упокой, Господи, его душу.
Упокой, Господи, душу его - такой порядок слов чаще используется церковнослужителями
Упокой, Господи, душу раба твоего

О нераскаявшихся грешниках
Спаси, Господи, его душу.
Спаси, Господи, душу его - такой порядок слов чаще используется церковнослужителями
Спаси, Господи, душу раба твоего


----------



## LilianaB

Nobody talks like this, not even the priest, I think.  Not exactly, like this, and that would only be the priest. Plus the Russian they use in church is not really contemporary Russian, so it all depends what the purpose of the expression is, a toast or a religious ceremony.


----------



## uranium238

В современной России, после долгих лет атеизма, который являлся официальной позицией коммунистической партии, находившейся у власти более семидесяти лет, сейчас очень модно быть верующим. Подобные перемены в поведении людей объясняются противопоставлением коммунизма, навязывавшего атеизм, и демократизма, дающего свободу выбора.
Такие выражения, как
Боже, упаси
Не дай, Бог
Сбасибо (сокращение от "Спаси, Бог")
в современной России очень распространены.


----------



## uranium238

I'm a native Russian speaker, why do not you believe me?


----------



## LilianaB

I don't believe anyone. I see the point, I just do not think such expressions would be something people would use, people other than the clergy.


----------



## morzh

Any one man's opinion, even if a native's one, should be always taken with a pinch of salt, so to speak, before it is corroborated by other natives.

It is not a matter of belief.
Had you been the only Russian in the whole forum, then you'd be the one and only ultimate and undisputed authority; otherwise you just have to accept that even the Pope is fallible


----------



## uranium238

LilianaB said:


> I don't believe anyone. I see the point, I just do not think such expressions would be something people would use, people other than the clergy.



Для христиан упоминание имени Бога в суе - большой грех, так что, эти фразы, как правило, используются церковнослужителями во время особого обряда отпевания (провожание умершего в последний путь).

В повседневной жизни, когда речь идет об умершем знакомом человеке, обычно говорят: "царство ему небесное".
Например:
Моя бабушка, царство ей небесное, очень любила вкусно поесть.
Мой дедушка, царство ему небесное, не позволил бы тебе так поступить.


----------



## uranium238

Еще используется слово "покойный". Например:
Моя покойная бабушка пекла вкусный хлеб.
Мой покойный дед любил рыбалку.

Покойный - человек, получивший (вечный) покой, то есть, тот, кто умер и заслужил покой после смерти.

"Покой" - происходит от слова "покаяние". Только тот, кто раскаялся (покаялся в своих грехах), может обрести покой после смерти.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree.


----------

